# PS4 Software Update 4.5



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of the new features of the imminent update..


1) Now supports external hard drive but must be..

Between 250GB - 8TB
USB compatible
Connected to PS4 directly (not through a USB hub)
Will play games installed directly on the ext HD


2) Make your own custom wallpapers from in-game screen shots

3) Colour image theme

4) Quick Menu improvements when holding down the PS button

5) Enhanced Party features

6) Watch 3D Blu rays through PS VR (if you haven't got a 3D TV)


----------



## divitorobert (Mar 1, 2017)

nice Finally I'll be able to have more than 3 games installed at a time.﻿


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This update also gives PS4 Pro 'Boost Mode' whatever that's supposed to do.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Pah! Typical just after I upgraded to a 2tb internal :wall:

John


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Some of the new features of the imminent update..
> 
> 1) Now supports external hard drive but must be..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up as I missed this. It will be great to be able to use an external HD now!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Typical i just put the big external hard drive on the Xbox LOL.


----------



## Jordi17 (Aug 30, 2012)

https://www.reddit.com/r/PSW/

some good wallpapers there!


----------

